# Yoga



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Mrs Tips, in her finite wisdom, has come home with a Yoga video today!









Says I should join in with her! Try and feel her pain and empathise with her, it will bring us closer!









Anyone do it? Looks bloody painful to me!

I did suggest she did it in the nude and I watch!


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Well would you do to involve youself yes

But not into the dark side must you slip....

I have a full set of Yoda videos here....

The last one where he has a light sabre battle with the bad guy is excellent.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

*YOGA*

With a *G* Tim


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I did Yoga some years ago and wished I kept on with it (might have helped my bad back).

There's one exercise where you sit in a bath of water and draw the water into your rectum by muscle control and force the water out again.







It's supposed to cleanse your inner something or other.









Eric,

You get worse! Did you do Amidala's makeup?

PadmÃ© Naberrie can have the top off my egg any morning.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Stan said:


> There's one exercise where you sit in a bath of water and draw the water into your rectum by muscle control and force the water out again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I normally do that after five pints, Bangalore Chicken Phall and two parathas


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yoda


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You've got to love Yoda. He walks with a walking stick, is very small in stature very wise and experienced.

When trouble presents itself the stick is dicarded and Yoda...... REALLY KICKS SOME BUGGER'S ARSE!









Then he picks up his walking stick and starts to limp again.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

A lot of Yoda fans miss the puppet Yoda. He didn't seem himself after they CGI'd him. On another note here's a nice pic of Portman in a see thru dress


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

... mind your words...

there's a yoga teacher among you...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ok, but who taught Yoda?


----------

